# Blue Water Report



## rdholi (May 14, 2008)

Has anyone been out towards the Spur? If so, how does the water look?

Rdholi


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

A report just the other day said green water and around 76 degrees


----------



## Hammertime (Feb 17, 2008)

green and 76d


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *lobsterman (5/14/2008)*A report just the other day said green water and around 76 degrees




The report I got from yesterday was that the Spur was blue and pretty with scattered grass.



Green is to the east, fwih.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy,

The water color imagery has been really sketchy lately due to the temporary shut down of one of the satellites - it should regain normal status soon.

Here's a combo shot from the last few days - you can see where the water color line and temp break dovetail from the Steps to N Double Nipple. The Spur is in blue water.

All the best,

Tom Hilton


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Tom,

I am buying your service so this is technically not free advice but...does the color break around the steps and double nipple mean that is a good place to fish or does the open blue area over the spur mean that is a good place to fish? Stupid question probably but representative of the source.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Rastaman,

You want to look for as many overlapping favorable conditions as possible. Altimetry is key in your area due to the proximity of the loop current. You want to make sure that you are fishing in nutrient-rich areas, and avoiding nutrient-poor areas...if you are fishing in nutrient-poor conditions, you can be trolling on a beautiful weedline, but the fish won't be home.

Preferably, you will be fishing where there is structure (underwater mounts, continental shelf, surface rigs, floaters, etc) in a nutrient-rich area (such as along a -10 line on the altimetry) with a temp break of 1 degree or more intersecting with the structure (hopefully with a sargassum line) and a water color change on each side of the weedline. If you can get this many favorable conditions in one spot, there is a <U>very high</U> probability of success.

To answer your question, you will still catch fish with just some of the above variables as well...so if you are fishing the Spur in cobalt blue water and the altimetry is OK, then there should be fish there. If you see an adjacent area that has more of the above variables, then I would probablyswitch that to Plan A and consider the other option as Plan B. The key is to develop a game plan to maximize your efficiencies.

Also remember that we are providing an open-ended database - use RTN as a learning tool. Look back in time at the different imageries to see why you were successful (or not successful) 3 weeks ago, 3 months ago, or last year. This will be especially useful if you fish the same tournament each year...use the "Search Archives" feature to pull up the fishing days from the tournament last year. You probably know where the fish were caught - look at the conditions and compare to today's imagery to determine where to go for your best chance at success.

All the best,

Tom Hilton


----------

